# HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GALVBAY !!!!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sincere best wishes for a wonderful Birthday, Jim.. Hoping for MANY, MANY more for ya..You been a good friend to a lot of folks...

Hoping you get some BIG new tools....and that 'elusive' 30 inch spec you guys been chasing....


:birthday2:birthday::birthday2


the 'other jim...and family...

(gonna do a 'double' post on ya...cuz mebbe some folks don't venture down here in the 'basement'...LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Another one???Didn't you just have a birthday about this time last year?







​


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Happy B-Day Galvbay.:dance:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday GB!!! :bounce:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Happy B-day GB. 
I doubt you're out on the bay today but maybe ya'll are at least over at Smith Point.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jim - hope it's a good 'un.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang you got Happy Birthday wishes all over the place !
Happy birthday,,,,,again.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow...what a thrill! We just returned this afternoon from the Coushatta Casino. Thanks for the HB celebrations! We have a great crew down here in the basement...thanks again. jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

And a Happy Birthday from me too!!!


----------

